# Motorhome tour of France



## manta356 (10 Jan 2011)

I was thinking of taking a Motorhome to France in mid May.I was intending on travelling down the west coast of France and then onto Nice for the Monaco GP.
Does anyone have any tips on how to go about planning the trip.I would be looking at staying overnight at a few campsites and taking maybe 3-4 days for the trip.
What would be the best sites for Ferry Quotations.Would my best bet be, to go from Ireland to France by Ferry, rather than through England.
Also is there any Websites where you can put in your route and it gives you a list of Campsites on your route,or how would I best plan for Campsites on my way.
Sorry for all the questions,but as I only recently bought the Motorhome,it is all new to me.


----------



## Eithneangela (10 Jan 2011)

Can't help with the Motorhome problem, but we travel to southwest France (near Biarritz) twice every year.  Have discovered through trial and error that the best way to travel is by Ferry from Rosslare to either Roscoff or Cherbourg.  Tried the landbridge through England - nightmare drive across the UK, still have to queue up again at ferry port for the Channel crossing and can end up having to do the traumatic drive around the Peripherique at Paris.  Avoid at all costs.  Our journey takes us (on toll roads - it costs about €26.50 for the total journey) through Rennes, Nantes, Bordeaux and then down along the south west coast.  Very driveable, roads superb.  We do it in one go - takes about 8 hours - not a problem because the roads are good and the drivers are quite well-behaved (a bit nippy because they obey the rules of the road - i.e. only in the fast lane when overtaking).  The ferry prices are similar - if you google 'ferry ireland to france' you will get lists of sites to choose from, be it the ferry company or a broker.  We use Irish Ferries most of the time - it works out the most cost-effective.  If you wanted to break the journey travelling south, you could investigate La Rochelle or surrounding areas for overnight stops - loads of campsites all around this area.  Enjoy your trip.


----------



## fraggle (10 Jan 2011)

cheaper to go via UK, but cheapest routes are more towards Dover, but you could do that and check out the Normandy beaches on the way back towards the coast.

You do not need to plan campsites. There are millions. Most towns in tourist locations will have free or very cheap spots for hooking up. They are not campsites but safe hooking up places.

I would seriously consider getting a GPS.

Not much choice on direct ferries to france. www.aferry.to is a decent site, if sometimes awkward to use.

Consider joining www.motorhomefacts.com


----------



## Slim (17 Jan 2011)

manta356 said:


> I was thinking of taking a Motorhome to France in mid May.I was intending on travelling down the west coast of France and then onto Nice for the Monaco GP.
> Does anyone have any tips on how to go about planning the trip.I would be looking at staying overnight at a few campsites and taking maybe 3-4 days for the trip.
> What would be the best sites for Ferry Quotations.Would my best bet be, to go from Ireland to France by Ferry, rather than through England.
> Also is there any Websites where you can put in your route and it gives you a list of Campsites on your route,or how would I best plan for Campsites on my way.


 
Hi Manta
We have done this sort of thing before. First, I always found Irish Ferries the best, for times and price. Secondly, it is cheaper to go Landbridge via Holyhead and then, ideally, the Channel Tunnel, but the drive in England is very hectic and easily the most dangerous part of the trip, including the Peripherique around Paris which is really a huge M50(except that it works!). If you are a good sailor, then I would suggest Rosslare-Roscoff. The west coast is well served with dual carriageway and is easy driving.

France is really motorhome friendly. Firstly, there are thousands of campsites from municipals to 4 star. Get the Michelin Camping Guide in Easons. Secondly, many towns have what are caled 'Aires' for motorhomes, not to be confused with Aires on motorways. Town aires tend to be free or very cheap, often just a parking space with water, pump and dump and sometimes electricity. Municpal sites are larger but usually quite cheap and very good. Third option is 'France Passion' which is like Aires but on Vineyards etc where you can stay for free, very basic facilities, and have an option to buy local produce. Again, there are books available on Aires and France Passion. Another option is wild camping. Many people camp at Champion Supermarkets or Super Us, always ask the manager. Sometimes you will see a load of motorhome sparked up somewhere, like at Mont St. Michel in Normandy. If you ask around you will find the free camping spot.

Sat Nav is very handy. Overall, France is motorhome heaven and you will hardly go wrong. Avoid motorway rest stops for overnights. Most breakins occur at these stops. Wi fi is free at McDonalds and at many supermarkets.

Enjoy the trip, you will have a ball. Many people stay on the 'N' roads to avoid tolls. The west coast is mostly free down to say Bordeaux area.

Slim


----------



## Sumatra (17 Jan 2011)

Those charming towns and villages in the south of France can be tricky for a motorhome driver. Many park way outside and explore by bicycle.


----------



## manta356 (8 Mar 2012)

Didn't get to go last year,but definitely thinking of mid July this year for maybe 10 days.
I've priced Motorhome with 2 Adults and 2 Teens on Celtic Link Ferries,with a 4 Berth Cabin each way and it quotes €930.
Can anyone reccomend some good Campsites down the West Coast.
I'd be thinking of somewhere near Cherbourg for the first night or two and then moving South,spending maybe 2-3 nights in various Campsites that would have good facilities to keep Teens happy.


----------



## Slim (8 Mar 2012)

manta356 said:


> Didn't get to go last year,but definitely thinking of mid July this year for maybe 10 days.
> I've priced Motorhome with 2 Adults and 2 Teens on Celtic Link Ferries,with a 4 Berth Cabin each way and it quotes €930.
> Can anyone reccomend some good Campsites down the West Coast.
> I'd be thinking of somewhere near Cherbourg for the first night or two and then moving South,spending maybe 2-3 nights in various Campsites that would have good facilities to keep Teens happy.


After Cherbourg, we headed to Pontorson, quite near the Mont st Michel, very good site called Camping Haliotis. It's across the road from a supermarket and walking distance to town, actually on edge of town. Other sites down the west coast I would select from the Michelin guide. Can't go wrong with 4 star sites. Good site at Carnac and Benodet in Brittany. The Keycamp listed sites always have good facilities, Point st Gilles at Benodet good for teens. You will really enjoy it.


----------



## manta356 (1 Aug 2012)

Just an Update.
We went to France on Celtic Link from Rosslare to Cherbourg,Ferry cost €930 including a 4 berth Cabin each way.Eating on the Boat was Expensive,with Breakfast at €13.50.!!!!
On our first night we stayed in a nice Aire in Granville for €6.
The next day we stayed in a Campsite in La Baule,which had a pool and sports facilities etc,but cost us €60 for the night.
The following day we moved to St Jean de Mont where we stayed in a great Aire for 3 nights.It cost €8 a night,but that included free Electric and Water.
The Aire was just at the end of the Promenade and was only 100 Mtrs from a great beach.
Next we moved back to St Malo on the Northern coast.There we stayed in an Aire which was about 2 miles outside the Town,but had a free shuttle bus running every 15 mins.
On our last night we stayed in a Beautiful new Aire in a Village called Beauvoir,near Mont st Michel.It cost €12.50 per night but that included Electric,Water and free Wifi.
Would definitely reccomend touring in France,with great Roads and great facilities for touring.We hadn't prebooked any sites before we went and wouldn't need to, as every town has an Aire of some sort and there are Campsites everywhere.A good book to get is "All the Aires France"
Will definitely go again,but for longer as a week was too short,considering the boat fare.


----------



## Slim (2 Aug 2012)

Glad you enjoyed it. Isn't France such a pleasure to visit with a motorhome? Fair play to you, we never used an Aire. Needed facilities for kids we believed. If I return to motorhoming, I will use them.

ACSI Campsite Book is available in Lidl or Aldi from time to time. We bought it and it has almost every campsite in Europe in it. ALso, [broken link removed] is a useful site.

I would highly recommend the Loire Valley for scenery and aires/campsites. Vive la France!


----------

